# Cast Free!!



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Chewy finally has his cast off  and he is on the move!! I could barely keep up with him 

Here is a video of him walking around 




Here is his little bitty cast  you can see the toothpick sized splint that did all the work! well, and the abundance of tape and gauze!



Here is his leg freshly out of the cast, he doesn't have great control over his toes yet but he is getting better every day 



He took a nap because he was stressed out 



I am amazed at his outcome! I really thought he was going to lose his leg when it happened, or even worse  He is such a little trooper!  He is still sleeping in his hospital cage at night for at least another week, but he is allowed out with the other birds during the day when we are home and he has gotten MUCH better at climbing and moving around the cage!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:jumping: :clap: YAAY Chewie!!

We are SO happy to see you have your cast off now and are walking very well without it! 

Sunny, Sparky and Skipper
Pedro, Poppy and Peachy*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What...nobody signed dudes cast...

*Yaaaaaaay.........**Chewy is on the move and his leg looks outstanding...*:clap:


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheers,Chewy! I bet you feel a lot better with that thing off your little foot!Great nursing job,Jill!:2thumbs::whoo:


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*:clap: Great job mom! He's all better and walking great! What a cutie. *


----------



## Spiriit (Apr 4, 2014)

It blows my mind how we can fix up such a tiny leg. GO, CHEWY!!!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Cast*

YaaaY----- Chewy keep your mama running after you. Good Job!!! Blessings,

Jo Ann:budgie:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

LOL he's taking anxious strides like "I'm free at last, I'm free at last...thank god almighty I'm free at last!"

May Chewy and Muffin be free from further mishaps for the rest of their days.


----------



## guatemama (Jul 29, 2009)

Amazing! So glad it all turned out OK! Great job!


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Congrats, Chewy! Happy to hear the good news.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Way to go, Chewy. You can't even tell your poor little leg was broken. Save the baby cast to show all your friends. Good job, Jill!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's wonderful, I'm so glad Chewy has made such a spectacular recovery and what a joy it is to see him walking so well!


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Way to go Chewy . Make a small shadow box with the leftover cast and hang it up as a reminder to Chewy that there is no jumping in the house.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Way to go Chewy!we are glad you are much better!you certainly are a figther!!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Chewy thanks everyone soooo much for their support  However, we did get rid of the cast because it was really dirty and I just didn't want to keep it  I'll cherish the picture forever though *


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Great news. It looks like nothing happened. I broke my ankle last year and when my cast came off I couldn't do even 1/10 as well as he is doing.


----------

